# Gypsy sling



## bigoy19706 (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi all not been posting any of my natty on here for some time so here one I made from ash and deer horn caped with shot gun cartage brass I also made a deer horn and ash game call to go with. I am just waiting for the rubber to come 8mm Orange square I am going for the traditional look.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Great combination of materials, I love it.

Greetings .... Alf


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice catty!


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Very nice! Especially love the shotgun shell fork tips


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

I like the style ,classic frontiersman kind of look!


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

[sharedmedia=gallery:albums:1881]


----------



## Neo Catapults (May 28, 2014)

I love it! Gongrats!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Like I said to the new lady next door, "Nice set!" :naughty: Great job keepin' the traditions alive, sir.


----------



## 1Wally (Nov 14, 2014)

Just realised I seen this elsewhere earlier Bigoy lol. If I had a bit spare I'd have that Other Yew fork you've got. proper nice nattys you do mate. Gonna sell that rowan I bought off ya last year though lad  just don't have space no more..


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks superb!

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Something0riginal (Dec 30, 2014)

wow man thats an awesome shooter. how the fork did you make that game call, is that a store bought diapghram or is whats that plastic thing.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

How did you join the fork and antler together a dowel or something like that,this set and your other shooter you posted are just complete class all the way ,well done sir


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

So good looks really cool classic and style 
Cheers


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

WOW!!!! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

That's one of the most BEAUTIFUL catty I have seen mate!

PERFECT!

BRAVO!

E.


----------



## tyrone8511 (May 2, 2014)

really really nice, keep the natty SS coming


----------



## bigoy19706 (Feb 5, 2013)

thanks for all the comments I did not think this one would go down so well on here lol the game call is made with a dog squeaky toy just got the squeaker out of it lol drilled a hole and glued it in works a treat I attached the horn with a 6mm pin in the horn and in to the ash top you have to drill all the sorter stuff out of the middle of the horn and glue it with apoxes


----------



## bigoy19706 (Feb 5, 2013)

can some one explain the set thing what this a different word for catapult or just this type of catty lol


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

bigoy19706 said:


> can some one explain the set thing what this a different word for catapult or just this type of catty lol


no we mean the matching set of the horn call and the horn shooter,they look like a matched set :wave:


----------



## bigoy19706 (Feb 5, 2013)

I see yer they was meant to be matching like


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

That looks fantastic! Now all you need is a black leather pouch and holster. Where's MagicTorch!


----------

